# Help ID



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

?????


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

???


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

rhom???? anyway, this is the wrong forum, so allow me to move it for you.


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

this was sold to me as a black rhom. Its about 2". anyone know what kind?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Definitly.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

rhom. looks like my peru highback.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> rhom. looks like my peru highback.
> [snapback]782407[/snapback]​


How can you tell that?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> How can you tell that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im guessing he looks at his peru highback, then at this picture, then once more at his peru high back and then finally decides that they look the same!









Im guessing you read that wong, and thought it said it looks like a peru highback!?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Im guessing he looks at his peru highback, then at this picture, then once more at his peru high back and then finally decides that they look the same!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Dont worry Jim...I read it the wrong way also!


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

doesnt really look like my high back......my highback has more.....back i guess your could say. its a sharper angle on the first hump.


----------

